# genetic wizzard



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

i ws wondering if someone could tell me the specific genetic make-up of these geckos(dom, homozygous, het. co-dom etc.), so i can use this site; Start Advanced Genetics Wizard 
to figure out what i'll get from my pairings.
ok here goes.
Mack snow het.tremper albino (male)
tremper sunglow (female)
tremper albino (female)
hypo (female)
super hypo (female)


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Mack snow-(CO-DOM)*HET*Tremper albino-(RECESSIVE).
Tremper albino-(RECESSIVE) Super-(POLYGENETIC) Hypo-(DOMINANT).
Tremper albino-(RECESSIVE).
Hypo-(DOMINANT).
Super-(POLYGENETIC) Hypo-(DOMINANT).


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

brilliant thank you, i've had a go on it already and it'really good, i think somethings like comming up with supersnows it doesn't know how to process properly.

ok system check.

the machine has said, that
mack snow x hypo would give:-
50% Het. mack snowc, Het. hypod, 
50% Het. mack snowc, Het. hypod, Het. albino,

but thats cuz i have to choose whether the genetic traits are **** or het.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

nifty tool cool saved that in my faves :2thumb:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

System check is not right. Mack snows are heterozygous. Half the babies should be het Mack snow and the rest should not be Mack snow at all. Super snow is homozygous Mack snow.

The Wizard needs to know what both genes in the various gene pairs are. 

The Mack snow het Tremper albino male has two gene pairs of interest. One is a Mack snow mutant gene paired with a normal gene, making it heterozygous for Mack snow. The other is a normal gene paired with a Tremper albino mutant gene, so it is heterozygous for albino. By convention, when speaking of a gene pair, we usually ignore the normal gene if there is one. But when actually diagramming a cross, we need to specifiy both genes.

The Tremper albino female has a pair of Tremper albino mutant genes, making it homozygous for Tremper albino. She does not have any genes specified for the gene pair corresponding to the pair where the male has a Mack snow gene and a normal gene. So she has two normal genes there, making her homozygous normal or homozygous wild type in that gene pair.

Here's how to enter these two geckos into the Wizard:

Step 1 -- choose two abnormal traits and click the "Build Query Form" button.

Step 2 -- Check the gene 1 codominant box. Enter "Mack snow" in the rectangle. Click on the buttons for the male is "Het" and the female is "WT". "WT" stands for homozygous wild type or normal (two normal genes in the gene pair).

Step 2 (continued) -- Leave both the dominant and codominant boxes unchecked. Enter Tremper albino in the rectangle. Click on the "Het" button for the male and the "Homozygous" button for the female. Then click on the "Ask The Wizard" button.

The Wizards results:
25% Het. Tremper albino, 
25% Homozygous Tremper albino,
25% Het. Mack snow, Het. Tremper albino,
25% Het. Mack snow, Homozygous Tremper albino, 

The Wizard does genes, not the babies' appearances. The user has to know enough to figure out what the appearances are from the genes. So I have added the appearances:
25% Het. Tremper albino, (normal)
25% Homozygous Tremper albino, (Tremper albino)
25% Het. Mack snow, Het. Tremper albino, (Mack snow)
25% Het. Mack snow, Homozygous Tremper albino, (Mack snow, Tremper albino)

Clear as mud?


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

no, clear as crystal i have had some good answersplaying around with it, and i'm sure i got some right before i got the proper lables, just from what i know, such as mack snow being one copy ans super snow being two copies etc. but it looks mad when it says het mack snow het albino, lol. and as for figuring out the visual outcome thats fine.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

ok, hows this looking?


Mack snow Het. Talbino X Sunglow


12.5% Het. hypod, (normal het hypo)
25% Het. hypod, Het. albino, (normal het both?)
12.5% Het. hypod, Homozygous albino, (hybino/sunglow??)
12.5% Het. mack snowc, Het. hypod, (mack snow hypo?)
25% Het. mack snowc, Het. hypod, Het. albino, (mack snow het both?)​
12.5% Het. mack snowc, Het. hypod, Homozygous albino, (mack snow albino (het hypo?)​


Mack Snow Het. Tablino X Talbino


25% Het. abino, (normal)
25% Homozygous abino, (albino)
25% Het. mack snowc, Het. abino, (mack snow het albino)​
25% Het. mack snowc, Homozygous abino, (mack snow albino)​


Mack Snow Het. Talbino X Hypomelanistic


12.5% WT (normal)
12.5% Het. hypod, (hypo?)
12.5% Het. albino, (normal het albino?)
12.5% Het. albino, Het. hypod, normal het both?)
12.5% Het. mack snowc, (mack snow)
12.5% Het. mack snowc, Het. hypod, (mack snow hypo)
12.5% Het. mack snowc, Het. albino, (mack snow albino)
12.5% Het. mack snowc, Het. albino, Het. hypod,(mack snow het both?)​


Mack Snow Het. Talbino X Super Hypo


25% Het. hypod, normal het hypo? or hypo?)
25% Het. albino, Het. hypod, ?
25% Het. mack snowc, Het. hypod, (mack snow hypo)
25% Het. mack snowc, Het. albino, Het. hypod,?​


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

kirsten said:


> ok, hows this looking?
> 
> 
> Mack snow Het. Talbino X Sunglow
> ...


It looks to me as if the sunglow was keyed in as het albino. As far as I know, the sunglow has to be albino (homozygous albino). And the sunglow has to be homozygous hypo to have all the babies het hypo. I'm not up on hypo's exact status, but assuming it is a dominant mutant, then the result is (appearance in parenthesis)
25% Het. abino, het hypod (hypo)
25% Homozygous abino, het hypod (hypo, albino. Not sure of combo name)
25% Het. mack snowc, Het. abino, het hypod (mack snow hypo)​ 25% Het. mack snowc, Homozygous abino, het hypod (mack snow albino hypo)

Het mack snow x normal -->
 1/2 normal
 1/2 het mack snow

het albino x homozygous albino -->
1/2 het albino
1/2 homozygous albino

homozygous normal x homozygous hypo -->
all het hypo

-----

The Wizard does not understand slang terms like super. You have to translate into terms it does understand, which is essentially standard genetics terminology. Here's a simple translation guide.

Homozygous normal = 2 copies of the normal gene = looks (and is) normal

Homozygous for a recessive mutant = 2 copies of the recessive mutant gene = full mutant appearance.

Heterozygous for a recessive mutant = recessive mutant gene (usually) paired with a normal gene = looks normal.

Homozygous for a dominant mutant = 2 copies of the dominant mutant gene = full mutant appearance.

Heterozygous for a dominant mutant = dominant mutant gene (usually) paired with a normal gene = looks like the homozygous dominant type.

Homozygous for a codominant mutant = 2 copies of the codominant mutant gene = full mutant appearance.

Heterozygous for a codominant mutant = codominant mutant gene (usually) paired with a normal gene = does not look normal and does not look like the homozygous codominant type. May be more or less intermediate between normal and the homozygous codominant mutant type, or may show some other difference.

Once you know whether a mutant gene is recessive, dominant, or codominant, it is fairly easy to figure out the appearance.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

kirsten said:


> Mack Snow Het. Talbino X Hypomelanistic


12.5% WT (normal) Yes.
12.5% Het. hypod, (hypo?) Yes.
12.5% Het. albino, (normal het albino?) Normal. I'd leave the "het albino" out of the appearance column.
12.5% Het. albino, Het. hypod, (normal het both?) Hypo. We are calling hypo a dominant, and dominants show when heterozygous.
12.5% Het. mack snowc, (mack snow) Yes.
12.5% Het. mack snowc, Het. hypod, (mack snow hypo) Yes.
12.5% Het. mack snowc, Het. albino, (mack snow albino) mack snow.
12.5% Het. mack snowc, Het. albino, Het. hypod,(mack snow het both?) Mack snow hypo. The hypo shows.
​


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

25% Homozygous abino, het hypod (hypo, albino. Not sure of combo name)


hypo albino, thats the hybino/sunglow

but in general the machine works!! apart from some of the more complicated morphs.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Good!

Then with the answers you get you need to convert it into real answers.

Becuase if it says it is "het" for a co dom or dom morph then it means they are **** becuase you only need 1 copy to make it visual. However if it says they are "het" a recessive trait then it more they are as they are said and het.

If that makes sense ??? :whistling2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

repkid said:


> Good!
> 
> Then with the answers you get you need to convert it into real answers.
> 
> ...


No, just because a trait is visual doesn't mean they are ****. All het means is the animal carries one copy of the gene in question, **** means they carry two.

For example Mack snow (co dom)

Mack snow is het for mack snow as it only carries one copy of the gene.
Supersnow is **** for mack snow, because it carries 2 copies of the mack snow gene.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

i was jsut about to reply (but you go their first MrMike) saying, homozygous, means it carries two copies of the gene. same with macks and hypos, you can have single factor(hetrozygous) hypos, as well as double factor (homozygous) hypos, but both are dominant traits.


----------

